# Dwarf aquatic frogs: what are they doing?



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

just got some aquatic frogs ... i am only including a link as i don't want to post anything inappropriate ... but if anyone knows what these frogs are up to i would love to know


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe mating? LOL! I know for sure they do that when mating...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are mating, the male is the smaller one and he will hug her to squeeze her and she will start laying eggs then fertilization occurs


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

geez, they are supposed to be boys


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

bert and ernie eh?.....hmmmm.......their were rumours..haha...anyways hope you get more frogs soon!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, ive never seen that before. I obviously have two girls or two boys, mine dont care for each other...

keep us posted if you have babies lol..


----------

